# Toro 521 - Gear problems



## Tal Egas (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi all,

new to the forum, and very new to snowblowers.. in my case, "snow thrower" according to Toro website.
I had a machine given to me last year, and it ran fine for a while during the storms we had in New England...but then a clanking noise and the auger stop moving. 

I just cracked open the gear case and found out the gear is all worn (half of it at least). Looking for the part in Toro website it calls it "discontinued" and I haven't had any luck finding it online or even any references to a substitute part. The gear part number is 33-9052

Any idea where to find those parts that Toro does not sell anymore, or am I all done with this machine? .. or are there opportunities to replace/remodel it ? Is it even worth it?

Any help is greatly appreciated it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You are going to have to peruse E-BAY for that part.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

what is your model number and serial number? I found parts were available for my 521 when I was looking. And which part?


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

i may have one sitting in the garage but it is used


----------



## Tal Egas (Sep 23, 2018)

Thank you guys, I thought I replied earlier but it seems I was not logged in.

@POWERSHIFT93 I have been searching all over the place with no luck. Most of the gears are for different models/serial numbers for the same machine. As in my original post, I am now also wondering if I could swap the auger assembly (auger shaft, impailer and gearbox I mean) from another machine (same model, but different serial number range). Or any other type of conversion.


@paulm12 Model is 38052 Serial number begins with 9. The Toro website calls out the gear part number as 33-9050 but upon clicking on it names it "discontinued decal" , and on top of it the actual parts catalog PDF file that you can download has the gear to be part number 23-9050. So now I really wonder which part it is.


@arienskid if you have one, and would want to depart with it, let me know


----------



## Tal Egas (Sep 23, 2018)

Ok, in case you are interested.

I went ahead and review ALL serial number groupings for the same model checking for specific parts of the assembly. Turns out that only the 9XXXX serial number (for whatever reason) shows part 33-9050 while the rest show 23-9050 and some have its replacement part as 5-7180. 5-7180 has replaced 23-9050.

I am definitely going for the 5-7180 and will credit the website for its error.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

ok, but I'm still a bit confused. I did find the 23-9050 for some of the 521 models, including mine. But the model number you listed, 38050, is for a 724 blower.


----------



## Tal Egas (Sep 23, 2018)

paulm12 said:


> ok, but I'm still a bit confused. I did find the 23-9050 for some of the 521 models, including mine. But the model number you listed, 38050, is for a 724 blower.


Sorry, I just edited the previous post. The correct model number is 38052.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

is this your gear? ill sell it for 40 plus 5 bucks shipping. was pulled from a toro 724 with a rusted out bucket but they all use the same gear. the gear can also be found under 5 7180 but they are expensive new


----------



## Tal Egas (Sep 23, 2018)

arienskids said:


> is this your gear? ill sell it for 40 plus 5 bucks shipping. was pulled from a toro 724 with a rusted out bucket but they all use the same gear. the gear can also be found under 5 7180 but they are expensive new


Thanks man, but I found one for 65 bucks new. I ended up buying also the gasket for the gear box and I was wondering if I should also do the gear that goes on the impelier shaft... does not look worn at all.

Now I have to get some grease too once I assemble it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Tal Egas said:


> Thanks man, but I found one for 65 bucks new. I ended up buying also the gasket for the gear box and I was wondering if I should also do the gear that goes on the impelier shaft... does not look worn at all.
> 
> Now I have to get some grease too once I assemble it.


* That gear on the shaft itself is not able to be replaced by itself. you would have to find a new shaft. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Tal Egas (Sep 23, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * That gear on the shaft itself is not able to be replaced by itself. you would have to find a new shaft. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


I thought so, but then the diagram from Toro calls it out as if it was a different piece. They actually have a part number for it: 5-7170

I take it is held by a key and you can slide it off the shaft.


----------

